

An Open Letter to BlueHost - MJR
http://randydeluxe.com/just-yappin/an-open-letter-to-bluehost/

======
MJR
Also, Scott Johnson's story on the subject:
<http://www.myextralife.com/sitenews/gather-round-children/>

~~~
frossie
So, let me see if I understand. This is a hosting company that had (foolishly)
some kind of unlimited plan, and when people actually did use boatloads of
resources they turned them off without warning? No throttling, nothing?

Well. That could have gone better, eh?

~~~
MJR
What's worse is that most of the podcasts that make their home in the network
Scott runs are technology/gaming focused. So his audience is the exact target
audience that a company like Bluehost should be catering and advertising to.

This would have been a perfect opportunity to work out some sort of
sponsorship deal and they could have ended up benefiting from their customer's
success!

